# Where has the AMD advert gone?



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Being abit of a lazy git i can't be bothered to do a search on google for their website and have never been able to remember it. Where has the link gone from the advert section gone?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

www.auto-amd.com

Lazy git :roll:


----------

